
A Hacker Just Pwned Over 150,000 Printers Left Exposed Online - happy-go-lucky
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/a-hacker-just-pwned-over-150-000-printers-left-exposed-online/
======
gregmac
"Pwned" in this case is sending some text to port 9100 on a bunch of printers
where this port is exposed. What would be more interesting to know is how many
of these are printers with public IPs vs port 9100 forwarded from a NAT
router, and of those, how many were done manually vs via uPnP?

